# ENTP and SLE



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Max said:


> Did you do a test? Those tests are unreliable, if so. To be honest, if ideas give you energy and your focus is on ideas and potential. Even if you can direct things and you like to "have power", that could be 4D Te (ILE has this, along with 4D Ne and 3D Ti), which would make you a good manager and organiser, whilst still having influence on events without directing controlling people.
> 
> ANY type can be direct without being xSI and SxE. That's a personality trait, rather than just Se base. Yes, it's common with Se bases (SLE and SEE) to be controlling, but it doesn't define them. You can want control, but you seem to be more focused in ideas and potential than outright controlling people/organising them in environments.


I had a similar interpretation of this post by @mcsnurp, although I just noticed that post is from 2015. Anyway, I also read more Ne focus than Se focus, and a lot of what was mentioned can be attributed to Te demonstrative and Se role. Also, in a situation where one _must_ take control, Te demo/Se role will be able to do a passable job of it--it's just not the preferred mode of operation for an ILE or any Alpha type (since we devalue Te and Se) and in the case of Se will probably become stressful over the long term. But in small doses, it's fine.

As a general note, I think organizing people as a whole is often attributed to Se, but I think it really depends on _how_ one is organizing others. If it's more task and project management, delegation, process improvement kind of stuff, then I think that's more Te. If it's more directly "pushing" people to do something, that's more Se. If it's more encouraging and coordinating people, facilitating communication, etc., that might be more Fe. I agree the OP is more focused on ideas and potential anyway.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

counterintuitive said:


> I had a similar interpretation of this post by @mcsnurp, although I just noticed that post is from 2015. Anyway, I also read more Ne focus than Se focus, and a lot of what was mentioned can be attributed to Te demonstrative and Se role. Also, in a situation where one _must_ take control, Te demo/Se role will be able to do a passable job of it--it's just not the preferred mode of operation for an ILE or any Alpha type (since we devalue Te and Se) and in the case of Se will probably become stressful over the long term. But in small doses, it's fine.
> 
> As a general note, I think organizing people as a whole is often attributed to Se, but I think it really depends on _how_ one is organizing others. If it's more task and project management, delegation, process improvement kind of stuff, then I think that's more Te. If it's more directly "pushing" people to do something, that's more Se. If it's more encouraging and coordinating people, facilitating communication, etc., that might be more Fe. I agree the OP is more focused on ideas and potential anyway.


Yeah, _once I organised a group of people_ or _I don't mind organising ppl_ isn't just Se base, lol. I can't see an Se base (even a lazy one) want to organise and push people with ease. Ne is more about inuition, potential, ideas, possibilities. The OP seems to be more about that, and not about "pushing" people/taking control and organising them. 

Just because you got SLE in a test, it doesn't mean you are one. I get SLE in that Socionics test a lot, but am more than likely a Gamma SF.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Technically impossible since they view the world so differently. One views that world in all shades of grey while the other views the world as it is.


----------



## xxcolx (Apr 19, 2021)

mcsnurp said:


> OK, it probably makes sense then, I also came out as an 8w7 in the Enneagram, so I guess that points in the same direction, and I am probably better at getting things done than the average ENTP.


yeah me too I think its the most common for entp 8w7s


----------

